
Excision in Datomic - fogus
http://blog.datomic.com/2013/05/excision.html
======
lucian1900
This is (was?) one of the reasons I don't use Datomic.

The other is that it's closed-source, which sadly has not changed. I certainly
wouldn't mind paying for commercial usage/support. I can't justify relying on
something I have no control over whatsoever when there are so many open source
alternatives, however clean and nice I find Datomic's design to be :(

~~~
CurrentB
Every time datomic is brought up, people always chime in with this whining
about it being closed source and I just find it sounds entitled and petty. It
makes it seem like with enough people agreeing with you and enough upvotes or
whatever, you think the releasers of datomic might reconsider and open source
their code.

This is the same person/people that released clojure to the world (as open
source). It's not like they're a company with a history of closed proprietary
software, they are fully aware of their options, and I'm sure they have their
reasons for keeping it closed. Aren't they entitled to do whatever they want
with the code they produce without frowny faces all over the comment threads?

~~~
calibraxis
Yes, we could both compensate people for their work, and have it totally open.
It's certainly imaginable; it doesn't violate a law of physics. But that would
require collective action, like public subsidy. While people refuse to work
towards that, for whatever ideological reasons, then we won't have it both
ways.

~~~
icebraining
All the code the company I work for writes is AGPL licensed, and we don't need
rent-seeking^Wpublic subsidies to get compensated for it. The trick is to get
an agreement before the code is written, as well as providing other services
around that code.

------
darklajid
Another 'broken on mobile' site (Aurora on Android here).

The tech might be cool, the site is awful.

Downvoters: I like Datomic, like Stuart, but the site is crap. First visit had
lots of artifacts (content was seemingly above the annoying header), cannot
reproduce that now. Right now a huge part of the display is a fixed header,
the content is 'unzoomable'. There's no way to say anything nice about that
sort of stuff.

<http://db.tt/sIstWJhZ>

~~~
pasbesoin
One of the craptastic Blogger templates. I've taken to viewing them through
Google Cache, when possible (and when I'm sufficiently motivated to not simply
quit the item/site); unfortunately, more and more seem to be excluding
themselves from said caching.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A%2F%2Fblog.datomic.com%2F2013%2F05%2Fexcision.html)

~~~
darklajid
Hmm. It seems Google Cache doesn't help me here. Now I was able to reproduce
the artifacts in the page header, but the huge header itself remains (too much
screen space, literally zero value) and the content still fails to allow
pinch/zoom to actually read the text in the illustrations.

<http://db.tt/Yz5J6zd4>

------
abraininavat
_It is a key value proposition of Datomic_

Is that a purposeful pun? Because it confused me.

